
Ask HN: What is the average salary of back end/infra devin SF/Bay Area? - chenpengcheng
Hi there,<p>I am a systems software guy with 10 years experience in networking (pretty much from bootloader assembly to Python&#x2F;Go RESTful API). I am now looking for a backend&#x2F;infra dev position in distibuted&#x2F;big data systems, but not sure about the market rates.<p>I just learned from the Tribyte salary thread on HN that big corps offer $300K-$400K&#x2F;year here. How about medium companies, such as those on Fobes Cloud 100 and Breakout List?<p>Just want to get some feedback so that I won&#x27;t ask too much and upset future employers.<p>Thanks!
======
borncrusader
I'm guessing the $300K-$400K is the entire package. The variability is too
high and it depends on the company, public or not, competitors etc. I'd say a
base pay of $180-$190k can be expected with your experience. The variable
portion depends on the company and your negotiation skills.

Best of luck.

~~~
chenpengcheng
Thanks!

